# Root66



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Does anyone have a working link to the stock root66 file? The one I found on xda takes me to megashare, but when I download it, it just stops immediately

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

That's not recommended to root anymore. Try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1792342

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

